# Which magazines do you get??



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well as i told you guys in another thread, im getting International Carper subscription(cant wait for the first issue...geez!)
Anyway, which ones do you guys get?

Ive got a stack of Advanced carping, Carpworld, Angling times and a few others i cant think of right now..around 5 different mags...i really wanted to get a subscription to Carp World, but geez they want an arm and a leg for 12 issues...what ones would you guys recommend and where can i find the info. to order them(ei, web site address).

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Carpworld is the best IMO

I don't have a subscription to any Mags,but thinking about getting
one for Carpworld!Its IS expensive but it has twice the pages as the
other Mags.

I have a hand full of Carpology,Advanced,Big Carp,CatchMore and
Match Fishing....Have a few Blinker (German) as well!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Greg,
Do you know where to find subscription info. for Carpology & Big Carp??

Yea, Carpworld is awesome..ive got around 8 of thier mags..loads of articles and a mountain of great tackle ads(which i like..lol)..but yea big price too.

I might get another one or two carp mag. subs. after the first of the year...which ones out of Carptalk, Advanced, CatchMore, Big Carp & Carpology are the best in your opinion??

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't know off hand where to a subcription to them,but
i can find out!

I like ALL of them really.Don't see any superior to another really.

Carpology is a small mag,and is a little less 'serious'.Has 
some women,alcohol,even a bit of nudity sometimes .But 
really not as informative as the others,the articles are kind 
of breif.But still a good read.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea.."a good read"....lol..."some women,alcohol,even a bit of nudity sometimes "...sounds great..hehe.

Anyway, im leaning towards Advanced carp...the ones i have seem to really show you a lot of stuff and have some good articles .

If you come acrossed the sub. info. on Big Carp, let me know please.
Im going to also contact Bob B. hes like the God Father of carpin, he'll know which ones to subscribe too.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott,This is the site i said i was going to get,for subcriptions.I 
didn't have to look far as it was posted in the Mag thread over
at the CAG board!

www.anglingpublications.co.uk


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

All the DHP (David Hall Publishing) titles are a good informative mid range read. These include:

Total Carp
Advanced Carp Fishing
Improve your Carp fishing
Match Fishing
Improve your Coarse fishing

For low brow appeal try Carpology (this months issue contains references to unpleasant smells encountered when drinking from the furry cup amongst other things...) www.carpology.net

For High brow readers who yearn for split cane and ye olde worlde of carpe try Waterlog.http://www.waterlogmagazine.com/


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

International carper - 12 issues = $81

Carpworld - 12 issues = 125.00 GBP United Kingdom Pounds = $216.103 USD
United States Dollars......GEEZ US!!!!

Im glad i got the International carper, i can buy some nice carp gear for the price of the Carpworld sub.

Im going to try to find prices on Advanced and Addict and see how steep they are.

Crafty Carper - 12 issues= $124.464 USD United States Dollars 

Scott


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

This months International Carper that I have only has half the pages of the other publications so others may be better value...


Total Carp
Advanced Carp fishing etc (DHP Titles)

65 English pounds subscription worldwide.

Contact:
[email protected]


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

A 12 month subscription to Carpworld is well worth the money IMO.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark, thanks for the info. im going to check into DHP for sure...always liked thier publications.

Greg, your nuts!..CarpWorld IS a great mag....but its not worth $216.....PER YEAR!!!
It works out to be $18 a magazine, times 12 issues = $216..no thanks!

I have heard there is a way around the high price they charge to worldwide subscribers...im going to check into it, if so i'll let you know for sure!!


Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

CarpWorld - 12 issues for UK subscribers is only $86.43 USD United States Dollars.....................   !!!!!!!
So they are charging an extra $129.57 for SHIPPING COSTS!!!

I think ive found my "loop hole" to get this mag. subs.


Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

good lord they are raping us with the magazine prices... freakin thing are more than 3/4 advertising anyways.. more stuff for me to weeds thru.. and drool at.. 
i rather be spending my money on gear than on magazines.. but hey, if ya can afford them, go for it.. and let me borrow a few..lol heck, i'll speed read it on the bank next to ya..llolol


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL....Yea the price hike on thier Mags. is about as bad as it is on thier tackle prices...lol.


Hey by the way, where did ya find that picture you posted not long ago of the cover of Addict magazine? Im trying to find out how much thier subscription costs?

Scott


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

How about a magazine swap at the next Akron Carpers event?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

let me check through my bookmark..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i really can't remember where i got it from.. i'll keep looking tho..
the magazines i really want are from japan.. i saw only 1 so far.. they also had a feature about carpin' over here.. it was the cover page.. i wonder what kind of gear they got in there.. i'm talking rods, reels and their bite alarms only.. maybe their bait.. lol..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark, that would be great.....but i probably only have 10 mags. to give up for swap.

AK, yea Japan ones would be cool...BUT only if i could read Japanese..geez!

LOL....heres a link to order Total Carp & Advanced Carp..and a few others:
£65.00 for either TC or AC....roughly around $120.

http://www.magazine-group.co.uk/whsmith/magazine.php?id=397

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hahaa.. i wouldn't read it myself.. i probably would take the magazine to a japanese around here to translate it for me.. that should be easy to do around here.. lol
i used to be able to understand enough japanese, sure wish i stuck with it..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey, you still got a Thia connection for flavorings?

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yes, i do..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool, I'll be in touch.
Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Ak,whats the deal with the aquarium Mags from Japan?Know
anything on where i can get a few of them?Also interested
in any other Asian aquarium mags as well.

BTW-what was that flavor you had from Thailand?..Catmilk or 
something?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LMAO..........hes said CATMILK....lmao........oh...huh...wait that might not be too far from the truth, i know the saying "more than one way to skin a cat" came from the far east...hmm?

Hey Ak, dude i dont want any CATMILK flavors, i'll talk to ya about it.

How do they get the milk from the cat anyway?...geez us! Dont tell me, dont want to know.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

the cat's milk is an awesome smells..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

oh i think im going to throw up........  YAK!


Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

found where i saw those magazines from.. they have carpology, big carp, and carp addict in stock most of the time.. i say most because they go faast..  
http://www.englandangling.co.uk/displayCategory.asp?catID=36
greg.. remind me next time i see you, i'll bring you a few aquarium mags i have..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

plus between now and xmas the guy will be putting more stuff on sale.. just keep an eye out for what you want.. the best looking one right now is the greys prodigy deal..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

there's a bedchair/cart combi on sale there now too.. i would love to own one if i haven't got my bedchair already..


----------

